# You might be TR if...(A chance for us to laugh at ourselves)



## kevin.carroll (Feb 14, 2006)

You might be a TR (Totally Reformed) if...

1. You first quote the Westminster Confession and then say, "Oh yeah, 
the Bible says this somewhere, too."
2. You refuse to vote for Jesus as Time Magazine's "Person of the Year" 
because you don't want an image of Christ on the front cover.
3. You secretly believe that you have to believe in election to be saved.
4. You think Puritans are really, really, really, REALLY cool.
5. While not being a theonomist, you completely understand them.
6. While officially affirming the "priesthood of all believers," the 
only people you really trust to interpret Scripture are Calvin and 
yourself, and you only trust yourself on Thursdays before noon.
7. Removed because it's not funny.
8. A "Reformed Baptist" and a "square circle" are equally as difficult 
for you to imagine.
9. You wonder what the Holy Spirit was up to between the times of Paul 
and Calvin.
10. You think women belong in the home and not in any pulpit, much less 
a staff position in large churches.
11. At some point in your life, you honestly believed that the only 
people who are saved are you and your buddy who thinks just like you, 
and then you kind of have to wonder about him because he DOES think just 
like you.
12. You think any church that has more than 200 people is probably apostate.
13. You are personally repulsed by Campus Crusade for Christ.
14. It is harder for you to keep the Sabbath than it is to fill out your 
taxes.
15. You keep telling yourself that Willow Creek has to be a really bad 
dream.
16. You've considered stoning someone.
17. You've seriously thought about lighting up a cigarette in church.
18. You think "that Pope as the Antichrist thing" should never have been 
taken out of the Confession.
19. Saying a blessing before the first round of drinks doesn't seem 
strange to you at all.
20. Your favorite Bible is your "Authorized Bahnsen Version."
21. You're convinced that everyone in your Presbytery is secretly a 33rd 
degree Mason.
22. You know that the Apocrypha doesn't belong in the canon, but you 
wonder sometimes whether we should add Van Til's, "The Defense of the 
Faith."
23. You pray daily for God to release His judgment on para-church 
ministries.
24. You think no true evangelism has been done without at least 3 
lengthy quotes from the Confession.
25. You can't figure out why God didn't take Van Til like He did Enoch.
26. For you, tobacco is its own major food group.
27. You like Sproul Jr. a whole lot better than his father.
28. You think John Gerstner was an Arminian who knows better now.
29. You think the "Concerned Presbyterians" are way too moderate.
30. The only reason you haven't condemned Covenant Seminary is because 
you went there and you don't want to invalidate your entire theological 
training.
31. You have no idea what personality type you are, which explains why 
you are a TR.

You might be a BR (Barely Reformed) if...

1. You changed the name of your church from "Knox Reformed Presbyterian" 
to "Grace Community Fellowship."
2. You've ever seriously considered going to Pensacola or Toronto to 
bring back the fire.
3. You think what the church needs is another revival, not another 
reformation.
4. You've ever done an "infant dedication" service.
5. You own more than one book by C. Peter Wagner, David Wilkerson, James 
Dobson, or Gary Smalley
6. You don't own anything by Charles Hodge, Archibald Alexander, or B.B. 
Warfield.
7. You think it's a good thing that many of your members don't know the 
church is Presbyterian.
8. The words "relevant, contemporary, and cutting edge" cause you to 
salivate excessively.
9. You don't trust anyone who doesn't have exceptions to the Confession.
10. You consider it to be in bad taste to ask theological questions of a 
candidate on the floor of Presbytery.
11. You've ever cut a service short because of "Super Bowl Sunday."
12. You constantly use the word "just" while praying (i.e. We "just" 
really want to thank you).
13. You switched to using overheads so people would have their hands 
free to "just really worship God."
14. You believe the greatest work on Apologetics ever written was "More 
than a Carpenter."
15. You wish there was some way of incorporating an altar call into your 
service.
16. You have a "worship team."
17. You believe that Republican and Christian are synonyms.
18. The most common logo on your casual clothing is "PK."
19. You nod your head when someone says, "Doctrine divides."
20. You could sell your copy of the Confession in "like new" condition.
21. You think that the PCUSA went Liberal because people just really 
stopped loving Jesus.

[Edited on 2-14-2006 by kevin.carroll]


----------



## raderag (Feb 14, 2006)

If BR is 0 and TR is 10, I'm about a 7.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

None of the items listed in your two categories applied to me guess I am not anything reformed and not lauging at myself.....

BTW my personality color is RED...type A that is.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 14, 2006)

This was too perfect!


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 14, 2006)

#32,33 for TR
32. You enjoy a good beer and stogie while reading the Calvin's Institutes
33. You get tulips instead roses for your wife on valentine's day.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 14, 2006)

> 5. While not being a theonomist, you completely understand them.






> 6. While officially affirming the "priesthood of all believers," the
> only people you really trust to interpret Scripture are Calvin and
> yourself, and you only trust yourself on Thursdays before noon.



That would be funny, if it weren't true.



> 16. You've considered stoning someone.



Just tyrannical judges who put rapists back on the streets!




> 19. Saying a blessing before the first round of drinks doesn't seem
> strange to you at all.



Cheers!


> 20. Your favorite Bible is your "Authorized Bahnsen Version."



Now ya called my hand!



> 27. You like Sproul Jr. a whole lot better than his father.



I do. 



> 30. The only reason you haven't condemned Covenant Seminary is because
> you went there and you don't want to invalidate your entire theological
> training.



That is too perfect!





[Edited on 2--14-06 by Draught Horse]

[Edited on 2--14-06 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> This was too perfect!



 with minor exceptions to TR. Wow...it hit's the nail on the head!


----------



## ANT (Feb 14, 2006)

That was great! I needed the laugh today!

Thanks!


----------



## Dan.... (Feb 14, 2006)

TR (Totally Reformed), #32 - you believe the title of the second list should be changed from "Barely Reformed" to "No where near Reformed".


----------



## kevin.carroll (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> TR (Totally Reformed), #32 - you believe the title of the second list should be changed from "Barely Reformed" to "No where near Reformed".


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> 
> 33. You get tulips instead roses for your wife on valentine's day.





I confirmed my TR status today!


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> ...



 Same here


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 14, 2006)

That was good.


----------

